

Want Mashup feedback? - maserati

A mashup of Google map, Weather.com and MSN. Any feedbacks are welcome. http://jamafriend.com/LargeMap.aspx
======
ashitvora
How many lines of code did you write for this? Try Presto 3.0
<http://jackbe.com/mdc>

~~~
maserati
Can you please elaborate more?

~~~
ashitvora
Hey, sorry for late reply. check this out. <http://wp.me/pBYVZ-2f>

